# Children killed in Saudi-led airstrike on school in Yemen



## BHarwana

At least 8 children lost their lives and 15 others were critically injured in an airstrike from Saudi-led forces that hit an elementary school to the northeast of the Yemeni capital Sanaa, a state Yemeni news agency has said.
The school in the Nehm district was reportedly completely destroyed, and the search for survivors in the rubble continues, SABA reported on Tuesday.

Conflicting reports put the death toll at five, AFP said, citing medics.

Government military officials told AFP that two missiles targeting Shiite Houthi rebels in armored vehicles had hit the nearby school by mistake.

https://www.rt.com/news/373232-yemen-attack-school-children/


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Houthis know this is war and Saana is a warzone - all civilians need to be evacuated asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Houthis know this is war and Saana is a warzone - all civilians need to be evacuated asap.


Why evacuate them and make them homeless. Yemen is their country and not Saudis country. Saudis are playing the same part USA played interfering in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

BHarwana said:


> Why evacuate them and make them homeless. Yemen is their country and not Saudis country. Saudis are playing the same part USA played interfering in other countries.


I'm not saying if anyone is right or wrong. It is common sense; you need to get the hell out of conflict zones asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I'm not saying if anyone is right or wrong. It is common sense; you need to get the hell out of conflict zones asap.



Get out and go where? Instead of excusing Saudis killing some unarmed children, do know that all of Yemen is a battleground and there is no 'safe' place in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

RIP


Serpentine said:


> Get out and go where?


China


BHarwana said:


> Saudis are playing the same part USA played interfering in other countries


Saudis are just establishing their control with the sword. Like DEASH corrupted the Caliphate, so too the Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> China


Yeah! Saana has an airport! They could just -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boca120879

the funny thing here is only yemeni children life is valuable, based on this thread

my principle is, every people life on this earth are valuable

i feel op here is hypocrite


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

AmirPatriot said:


> Yeah! Saana has an airport! They could just -


Nobody asked how, just where.


----------



## BHarwana

KSA has become a disgrace for humanitarian crimes. It is a shame.


----------



## Maxpane

muslims are killing eachother . where is concept of ummmahhhhhh???????/


----------



## Hack-Hook

Evacuate them where ? You are like Israel that told Palestinian to evacuate Gaza .


Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Houthis know this is war and Saana is a warzone - all civilians need to be evacuated asap.


----------



## beast89

Maxpane said:


> muslims are killing eachother . where is concept of ummmahhhhhh???????/


 ummah only exists to protect the monarchy.


----------



## raptor22

R.I.P ... I didn't know that still there are civil targets such as school and hospitals left in Yemen that have not been bombed by Saudis ...


----------



## BHarwana

Babur III said:


> R.I.P
> Iran, Hothis equally responsible for that along with KSA, It happens when rebel / terrorist used such places to launch attacks or as a hideout.


How are hothi terrorist they are not doing any sucide bombing. Saudia has been the biggest funder of terrorists for so long. every one knows that.


----------



## BHarwana

Hothi are the citizen of Yemen. Saudis are not. Saudia are the terrorist. A bigger organization never means it is not terrorist. If entire world is against one person and that person is justified he is the victim and entire world is a terrorist.
Main Stream Media age is gone propaganda is over. People know and understand.


----------



## BHarwana

Saudi elite were imposed on Muslims by Britisher in world war one. They are trying to mold Muslims all around the world. There is something very special about Iran that no Muslim country has they never bowed to USA and the west they resisted the temptation of good life and progress instead they chose to live with the rules of Islam and fight the hardships which the world gave them. They have proved to be a nation of resilient people. They have honored the very word and meaning of "SABAR" and this has paid them they are emerging as an unstoppable power. Day by day Allah is paying them of. They can be corrupted in future as they are humans there is always a tendency of error but on whole they have proven not to be diplomatic to their cause or in other words "munafic". Instead KSA is attacking every nation that is rising they have suppressed every muslim nation that falls out of it circle. Look What they did to Libya. Those Libyan people were living happily in their homes they funded few individuals and sparked the civil war and guided an entire nation in destruction and what KSA did it kept quite, why because it was in the interest of UK, France and USA. But where as KSA suppressed a civil war in Bahrain why because it was in interest of Iran. Muslims need to end this proxy war of religious sects amoung them we have to emerge as a single nation and united people of Islam if we want to bring the glory of our true objective back. We consider Iran they are enemy because they are Shia, We consider Qatar enemy because they are Suni. Come on man the difference among Muslim sects is so small and yet we have fought such big battles for small issues. KSA is using all that fire power over Yemen and they have not used a single bomb on Israel or Kashmir why? I am not stopping Suni from fighting Shia or Shia from Fighting Suni but do it after you have eliminated our common enemy. Don't let those enemies use us against each other. Look at Pakistan democracy has ruined us I love the time when Gen Musharaf was President we were better then. I love the time of Raheel sharif but at the moment I feel like crying for my country. I have more trust in my army than my politicians. Atleast my Military has the leaders have the WILL in their heart for giving their life for my country but these politicians From Imran to Sharif are foreign agents. Imran Khan is an agent for Israel, Sharif for Saudis, Altaf for India, Zardari sirf bimari. I thank Allah every day we still have our Military.


----------



## الأعرابي

BHarwana said:


> Saudi elite were imposed on Muslims by Britisher in world war one. They are trying to mold Muslims all around the world. There is something very special about Iran that no Muslim country has they never bowed to USA and the west they resisted the temptation of good life and progress instead they chose to live with the rules of Islam and fight the hardships which the world gave them. They have proved to be a nation of resilient people. They have honored the very word and meaning of "SABAR" and this has paid them they are emerging as an unstoppable power. Day by day Allah is paying them of. They can be corrupted in future as they are humans there is always a tendency of error but on whole they have proven not to be diplomatic to their cause or in other words "munafic". Instead KSA is attacking every nation that is rising they have suppressed every muslim nation that falls out of it circle. Look What they did to Libya. Those Libyan people were living happily in their homes they funded few individuals and sparked the civil war and guided an entire nation in destruction and what KSA did it kept quite, why because it was in the interest of UK, France and USA. But where as KSA suppressed a civil war in Bahrain why because it was in interest of Iran. Muslims need to end this proxy war of religious sects amoung them we have to emerge as a single nation and united people of Islam if we want to bring the glory of our true objective back. We consider Iran they are enemy because they are Shia, We consider Qatar enemy because they are Suni. Come on man the difference among Muslim sects is so small and yet we have fought such big battles for small issues. KSA is using all that fire power over Yemen and they have not used a single bomb on Israel or Kashmir why? I am not stopping Suni from fighting Shia or Shia from Fighting Suni but do it after you have eliminated our common enemy. Don't let those enemies use us against each other. Look at Pakistan democracy has ruined us I love the time when Gen Musharaf was President we were better then. I love the time of Raheel sharif but at the moment I feel like crying for my country. I have more trust in my army than my politicians. Atleast my Military has the leaders have the WILL in their heart for giving their life for my country but these politicians From Imran to Sharif are foreign agents. Imran Khan is an agent for Israel, Sharif for Saudis, Altaf for India, Zardari sirf bimari. I thank Allah every day we still have our Military.



Yawn.
The damn religion has been fake all along!


----------

